# Update: Timberwolves, Rubio agree to deal



## Basel

> A little birdie says the Timberwolves have received word from Ricky Rubio's family that he's open to signing with them for next season — if there is a season.
> 
> The NBA's labor agreement expires June 30, and that's an issue for Rubio, the Wolves' 2009 first-round draft pick who could continue playing for FC Barcelona in Spain if there is an NBA lockout. The 6-foot-4 point guard is averaging 5.5 points and 4.0 assists in 45 games this season.


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_17718195?nclick_check=1


----------



## NK1990

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*

bout damn time...


----------



## ajax25

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*

hes averaging 5.5pts and 4ast in 45 games playing in a lesser league over seas and an NBA team wants him? seriously? I am out of shape and haven't playing serious basketball in awhile but I think I could post those kinds of numbers lol maybe I should go try out! I mean unless hes only playing like 10 min a game those numbers are horrible. I'm assuming thats not the case because hes supposedly a star player so I think he would be getting a ton of minutes....i just don't understand it


----------



## Pay Ton

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*



ajax25 said:


> *hes averaging 5.5pts and 4ast in 45 games playing in a lesser league over seas* and an NBA team wants him? seriously? I am out of shape and haven't playing serious basketball in awhile but I think I could post those kinds of numbers lol maybe I should go try out! I mean unless hes only playing like 10 min a game those numbers are horrible. I'm assuming thats not the case because hes supposedly a star player so I think he would be getting a ton of minutes....i just don't understand it


Nah, they're talking about his averages in this hockey league he's playing for right now.

5.5 pts. and 4 asts. are actually otherworldly numbers.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*

He couldn't shoot as a 16 year old wonderkid, he still can't shoot as a 21 year old back up. (It's no coincidence that Barcelona lost 3 staight superleague games while Juan Carlos Navarro was out and now have won 6 straight in the Super 16)

The kid plays good D and has good vision. If he fixes his broken jumper (which I highly doubt) he could become a really good player. 

I'm glad he's finally coming over though, 'bout time he got into the league.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*

If he comes over, then you better be ready to give him the next 5-10 dunk contest championships.

#KVBLinsidejoke


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*



Porn Player said:


> He couldn't shoot as a 16 year old wonderkid, he still can't shoot as a 21 year old back up. (It's no coincidence that Barcelona lost 3 staight superleague games while Juan Carlos Navarro was out and now have won 6 straight in the Super 16)
> 
> The kid plays good D and has good vision. If he fixes his broken jumper (which I highly doubt) he could become a really good player.
> 
> I'm glad he's finally coming over though, 'bout time he got into the league.


You could say a lot of the same things(and people did) about Rondo coming out of college. I'm not saying he's going to be that good, but it makes perfect sense that a guy with a shaky jumpshot would struggle in a league that plays zone defense and emphasizes perimeter shooting - it's the exact reason that Rondo fell to the twenties in a miserable draft(look up the five or six guys taken ahead of him). If a team surrounds him with scorers, asks him to play good defense, and only needs him to score in the low teens while he makes everyone else better then he'll be a valuable piece. If they ask him to be Tyreke Evans he'll be a miserable failure.


----------



## BullsBaller

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*

How much will they sign him for? Doe sh just get the typical 5th pick rookie salary? Thanks!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*

Under the current CBA unsigned draft picks can get more than the rookie scale after three years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*

Much ado about nothing.

This kid is absolute garbage. Can't shoot the ball at all and will be massively exposed at the NBA level. He hasn't improved his game at all over the last 2 years. He's a below average NBA PG at best, I'm sorry to say.

#ShouldHavePickedCurryAndCousins


----------



## Dissonance

> After two years of waiting, flamboyant Spanish point guard Ricky Rubio(notes) has agreed to join the Minnesota Timberwolves for the 2011-12 season, league sources told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday night.
> 
> Rubio reached a deal on Tuesday, sources said
> 
> 
> Rubio, the fifth pick in the 2009 NBA draft, has been playing for Regal Barcelona of the Spanish ACB League for the past two seasons. It’s likely that the deal won’t be announced until Rubio, 20, finishes his season in the Euroleague playoffs later this month.
> 
> 
> He’s expected to immediately contend for the Wolves’ starting point guard job, and team general manager David Kahn plans for the point guard to be a cornerstone of Minnesota’s future.
> 
> Once considered one of the world’s most spectacular young amateurs, Rubio’s meteoric rise has cooled considerably the past two seasons with Regal Barcelona, although scouts believe he’ll benefit from joining a more wide open NBA game. Nevertheless, Rubio has averaged 6.5 points and 3.2 assists in 20 regular-season Euroleague games. A foot injury slowed him this season.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_ricky_rubio_deal_timberwolves_060111


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> This kid is absolute garbage. Can't shoot the ball at all and will be massively exposed at the NBA level. He hasn't improved his game at all over the last 2 years. He's a below average NBA PG at best, I'm sorry to say.
> 
> #ShouldHavePickedCurryAndCousins


Pretty much. 

I'm not as high on him as I was 2 years ago (I thought Rubio > Wall :fail, but I think he has a chance to be fairly decent still. The hype got to him though, hopefully he will put in work on his jumper, because if not he is not going to offer much on the NBA level.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'll assume that they're going to draft Derrick Williams.

This team just has to make some deals this offseason so that their roster start to...well, make sense. They have way too many young guys with potential that all play the same position. That wouldn't be a problem if they had a good enough coaching staff and some veterans to help them all reach that potential, but some of these guys will just flounder unless they are put in a better situation (either with another team, or with more attention put on them in Minnesota). This team needs to trim the fat from the roster and establish some sort of rotation.

PGs: Ricky Rubio, Luke Ridnour, Jonny Flynn
SGs: Wesley Johnson, Martell Webster, Wayne Ellington
SFs: Michael Beasley, Derrick Williams
PFs: Kevin Love, Anthony Randolph, Lazar Hayward
Cs: Darko Milicic, Anthony Tolliver, Nikola Pekovic

On top of this, they'll also have the 20th overall pick.

Jonny Flynn certainly has to be dealt, and I'd probably throw Wes Johnson into that category as well. He's not a natural 2-guard, but he's not going to be able to play the 3 in Minnesota if Beasley and Williams are there too.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> This kid is absolute garbage. Can't shoot the ball at all and will be massively exposed at the NBA level. He hasn't improved his game at all over the last 2 years. He's a below average NBA PG at best, I'm sorry to say.
> 
> #ShouldHavePickedCurryAndCousins


I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict that Rubio looks better in the NBA than he does in Euroleague. Just a hunch.


----------



## NK1990

The Timberwolves are going to have a 30 win season next season. Then in 2 years from now they will make the playoffs. Finally in 3 years from now they will be as good as the Thunder are now. I am done with my fortune telling 


If you need the lottery numbers feel free to ask lol


----------



## DaBabyBullz

Haha, nice one. I have no idea what the Wolves are going to do, because it's impossible to know. Their roster is a mess. You have no clue who they're going to draft. Whoever they do draft will have a big impact on their roster overall. Rubio is a complete unknown as well as the status of their coaching staff. Wow lol.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Update: Confirmation for Kahn!!!*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6671886

Ever since I read this, I've been thinking about Minnesota's options. Here are the definite pieces of the equation:


*They cannot keep everyone and the pick* - They are too loaded with duplicate players. How can a team with Derrick Williams, Kevin Love, Michael Beasley, Wesley Johnson, Martell Webster, Anthony Randolph, and Anthony Tolliver possibly co-exist? 
*They now have legitimate assets to make a big move* - Look at that group I just listed, add in Rubio and Flynn (who both still have some trade value), and you've got yourself a solid group of moving parts.
*They have to pick an identity* - Do they want to be a half-court team that features Ridnour, Webster, Darko, Derrick, and Love? What about a running team that relies more heavily on Rubio, Flynn, Wesley, Randolph, and Beasley? Can you trade some pieces that give them the best of both worlds?


----------



## DaBabyBullz

*Re: Update: Confirmation for Kahn!!!*



RollWithEm said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6671886
> 
> Ever since I read this, I've been thinking about Minnesota's options. Here are the definite pieces of the equation:
> 
> 
> *They cannot keep everyone and the pick* - They are too loaded with duplicate players. How can a team with Derrick Williams, Kevin Love, Michael Beasley, Wesley Johnson, Martell Webster, Anthony Randolph, and Anthony Tolliver possibly co-exist?
> *They now have legitimate assets to make a big move* - Look at that group I just listed, add in Rubio and Flynn (who both still have some trade value), and you've got yourself a solid group of moving parts.
> *They have to pick an identity* - Do they want to be a half-court team that features Ridnour, Webster, Darko, Derrick, and Love? What about a running team that relies more heavily on Rubio, Flynn, Wesley, Randolph, and Beasley? Can you trade some pieces that give them the best of both worlds?


1. You don't base decisions on role players, when it comes to who you draft at #2. Johnson plays the 2, so he doesn't fit into your list anyway, although he COULD playt he 3. He doesn't, so it's irrelevant. Beasley is iffy.....he takes himself out of games too much and has mental issues. Anthony I like, but Tolliver and Webster don't do much for me. So, lets say the Wolves take Williams. You have Beasley and Love as your starters, with Anthony on the bench with Williams. 96 minutes between 4 guys. That's 24 minutes each. Or say 30 for the starters, and 18 for the bench. Since Williams is a rookie, and Anthony isn't real developed, that's not bad. It's a good "problem" to have.

2. I don't see Flynn having much/any value. He is downright terrible. They're not trading Rubio. Guaranteed. Love, if the rumors of not resigning are true, has great value, and there are plenty of PFs on the team. They may as well just forfeit the season if they get rid of him though. Personally, if they draft Williams, I take trade offers for Beasley. Williams at the 3, Love at the 4, with Randolph as the top backup works for me. 

3. There is another lineup to look at. Rubio, Johnson, Beasley, Williams, Love (at Center). That would be a very big team, aside from Love at C. 6'4" PG, 6'7" SG, 6'9" SF, 6'9" PF, 6'10" C. You'd have good defense in the backcourt, but not in the frontcourt at all. That's where having that excess of forwards would come in handy. They could go big or small, and have lots of different looks to throw at the opponent. Matchups are what it's all about.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Ricky Rubio's family says he could join Timberwolves*



Bogg said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict that Rubio looks better in the NBA than he does in Euroleague. Just a hunch.


He will. Look at Tony Parker. 

Daiman just looks at stats. He thinks a jump shooting anthony tolliver is a center.


----------

